# Antique Delta Milwaukee Drill Press, any info?



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2014)

So I got this drill press many years ago, have only used it a few times....it's a beast! Heavy as sin but pretty cool. I've never been able to find much info on it, I assume it's from 1941 based on serial number. Anyone know any info on this or can point me to a good resource? Looking for basic info, value, etc? I will most likely not hold onto it since it doesn't have much quill travel and I drill on the lathe 99% of the time anyway.

The switch had been added and otherwise not sure of any changes but it's a nice running tool still.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice old drill.  

Terrible paint somebody put on there though


----------



## southernclay (Oct 27, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Nice old drill.
> 
> Terrible paint somebody put on there though



Haha, definitely customized!


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 27, 2014)

Go introduce yourself over at Old Woodworking Machines &bull; Index page. I'm sure they could tell you how old it is.


----------



## JohnGreco (Oct 28, 2014)

I have one that has the same motor/pulley look (except mine is missing the belt cover). Mine is a full size upright, also with an aftermarket switch. Yours looks like it may have been for machining metal with that drip collection basin. The one I have is from the early 60's (I think). It runs great and is my primary drill  Not surprised to hear yours is still running.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 28, 2014)

JohnGreco said:


> I have one that has the same motor/pulley look (except mine is missing the belt cover). Mine is a full size upright, also with an aftermarket switch. Yours looks like it may have been for machining metal with that drip collection basin. The one I have is from the early 60's (I think). It runs great and is my primary drill  Not surprised to hear yours is still running.


 
I wish mine was the floor model, if it had enough throw it would be nice to have around. Adjusting the height is pretty rough on this one, is yours too?


----------



## JohnGreco (Oct 28, 2014)

Yea, once I loosen the collar I have to be ready. The table weighs so much it can easily go flying to the floor if I don't have a good hold on it.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha! Ah the good ol days! Easier to shim with wood than adjust at your house too I see :biggrin:


The first time I adjusted it got the wife calling down the basement stairs......Are you ok? 

Thanks for posting the pic, the factory grey looks a little better than my green for sure.


----------



## JohnGreco (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh, not a shim. That goes beneath the blanks I drill so I don't get blowouts at the end and can drill through cleanly.

When I first got it, every section of metal that wasn't painted was covered in rust. Took me about 2 weeks, a can of WD-40, and 2 bags of steel wool + some random sandpaper to clean up the more important parts. I left the top column (the motor assembly can slide up and down the pole, too) mostly because I didn't want to drip any WD-40 down into the motor area.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 28, 2014)

The acrylic handle grips are quite interesting.


----------



## JohnGreco (Oct 28, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> The acrylic handle grips are quite interesting.



Those are original I believe...but the PBR tap handle on the bottom one isn't


----------



## Alex D (Oct 28, 2014)

+1 on the owwm.org site.  I'm a member over there (all my machines are of the same era as your drill pess).  It is an excellent resource for vintage machines and they have a good "classifieds" section where you can find any parts you may need and lots of helpful folks that can help you with any question you may have.

Also, check out vintagemachinery.org.  It's the sister site and you will certainly be able to find a free copy of the original owner's manual for that drill press as well as look up the age based on the serial number.

Looks like you have the production table which probably means that press was either originally part of a gang setup, or at the very least was a floor standing model.

No matter what, that is a great machine, even with the clown paint!

One caveat about the owwm site, they don't do appraisals or values, it's one of their rules.  If you want an idea of value, take a look for similar presses on ebay or craigslist to get a general idea.

Alex


----------



## southernclay (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Alex!

Looks like a 1946 14" Super-Hi-Speed Drill Press, it is a production model.

Awesome link!

I've applied at owwm.org but haven't been approved yet, the heads up on value/appraisal is great.

Pricing is tough, nothing exactly like it out there but I'm guessing $150 +/- maybe.....I'm hoping to find someone to get it. Hate to throw it on Craigslist, don't like strangers in my basement.


----------



## Alex D (Oct 28, 2014)

Warren,

Once you are approved on owwm.org, you should be able to advertise it on their BOYD for sale.  I'm sure someone will be interested.  Without fail, everyone I have transacted with on that site has been a real pleasure and I usually get some great stories in the process.

It's like this place.  A lot of great, like-minded folks very passionate about their hobby/profession.

Alex


----------



## southernclay (Oct 28, 2014)

Cool thanks, I like the idea of somebody getting it that will do something with it. It's worth way more parted out but would be cool to know somebody that can enjoy it gets it.

Appreciate the guidance all!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful machine..


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 2, 2014)

Those presses are sweet!


----------

